# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  6" airstone for 2.26

## kevy21

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Air-Stone-6-in...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## Nemo

good deal, but my nearly local fish shop has 12" one for 1.99 mate.

----------


## kevy21

yeah, i ended up uying a 21" air curtain that looks great ill get pics up when i can it would look better another colour green maybe as mine is light blue stands out a little

----------

